# Smelt Season FYI



## TVCEAST05 (Feb 1, 2007)

​*STATEWIDE SMELT REGULATIONS *​*
*By authority conferred on the Department of Natural Resources by sections 41101 through 41105 of 1994 PA 451, MCL 324.41105, it is ordered that effective, November 6, 2008, for a period of five years, the following regulations are established for statewide smelt regulations: 
1. The daily harvest/possession limit for smelt on all waters of the state shall be 2 gallons. 
2. Smelt may be taken by hook/line, hand nets, or dip nets. 
*3. The harvest season is open all year. *
This order shall be assigned number FO-246.09 and is entitled "Statewide Smelt Regulations."​*This order shall take effect on April 1, 2009, and shall remain effective through March 31, 2014.*


----------



## Fowlersduckhunter (Oct 28, 2011)

this makes so muich more sense...


----------



## someone11 (Mar 15, 2009)

Where did you find that? Just curious, this is the first time ive seen it, which is surprising considering all the family and friends I have in the DNR.


----------



## someone11 (Mar 15, 2009)

This applies for the indians only. Check this out, I did some more research. http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/FO-246_FYI_250623_7.pdf


----------



## Fowlersduckhunter (Oct 28, 2011)

it has information regarding the indian tribes because they are included in all the discussions so to please them. there are no longer differations between the tribal and state laws for smelt. this law applies to all. no season on smelt, and a 2 gallon limit.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

This applies to everyone. 


Posted from my iPhone.


----------



## TVCEAST05 (Feb 1, 2007)

someone11 said:


> This applies for the indians only. Check this out, I did some more research. http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/FO-246_FYI_250623_7.pdf


Make sure to double check your research . This is from when the idea was first proposed.

Historically, smelt harvest has been unregulated, and during periods of high abundance when spring spawning runs are high this has resulted in cases of wanton waste. To limit overall havest and to delineate an acceptable level of individual take, Fisheries Division is proposing a 2 gallon daily harvest limit on smelt. *The 1836 Tribes suport the protection and management of smelt through application of a reasonable bag limit*, and *will establish an identical regulation for their members once the State has implemented such a regulation for State-licensed recreational anglers.*

Type in FO-246.09 in the search engine on the DNR website and it should come up.


----------



## rico1391 (Dec 12, 2007)

This would have been nice to know weeks ago!


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

Well it's been out there for a few years now. 


Posted from my iPhone.


----------



## someone11 (Mar 15, 2009)

I still am wary of going out and dipping whenever, If its been out since 2008 why havent more people heard about it? And why does it still say in the regulation handbook "April 1st-May31st" for smelt dipping? It all doesnt make sense to me, im sorry.

FO 229.10 Also says That streams connected to the St Mary's (and other rivers) are not open to dipping until April 1st in waters north of M-72, and March 1st south of M-2.


----------



## someone11 (Mar 15, 2009)

I was just sent this email.

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
March 30, 2012
Contact: Gary Whelan, 517-373-6948 or Ed Golder, 517-335-3014

Smelt dipping is open statewide
With the warm spring weather, anglers should be aware that smelt dipping is open on all waters at this time and anglers can take 2 gallons daily. Smelt can be taken by hook/line, hand nets or dip nets. 
&#8220;There is some confusion as there are two Fisheries Orders that appear to conflict with each other and this situation was just brought to our attention,&#8221; said Gary Whelan, regulatory affairs supervisor for the Department of Natural Resources' Fisheries Division. &#8220;We will ensure that our orders are consistent for next year&#8217;s fishing and anglers should take advantage of our smelt fishing opportunities at this time.&#8221;
For more information on fishing and where the smelt are running in Michigan, visit www.michigan.gov/fishing.
The Michigan Department of Natural Resources is committed to the conservation, protection, management, use and enjoyment of the state's natural and cultural resources for current and future generations. For more information, go to www.michigan.gov/dnr.


----------



## Fowlersduckhunter (Oct 28, 2011)

take a swing by some popular smelt creeks/rivers in mid-late march, theyll beloaded. no one follows that law. thats been around for 30+ years, it doesnt get followed. not trying to sound pushy or lawless, but its true...i went last weeek and there was several hundred people there along with the CO's. they were just checking lisenses, not ticketing...


----------

